# Record Console on TiVo?



## LoLucky (Aug 23, 2006)

is there a way to hook up the PS3/Xbox/Wii to a TiVo to Record whats on your Console?

For instance if you are Playing a game can you record it in a TiVo

I have a S2 if that helps

BTW i'm not sure if this is in the right Section if its not can someone suggest whee it would be correct?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I assume you use cable tv over the RF input? Can I also assume you dont want to hack the box?

If both are true then go through the setup on the Tivo and tell it you have satellite TV over composite input. In the channels I receive section select only one channel that wont conflict with your normal channels (say a home shopping channel or tv guide channel). Whenever this channel is selected the video inputs on the back will be activated.

Im curious why you want to record your console this way. You can get a AV input for your computer for less than 20$


----------



## LoLucky (Aug 23, 2006)

sorry my post was so vague

i do use cable but i'm not sure what the RF input is
you are correct i don't want to hack the TiVo

i think i figured out what you mean (its still loading, been loading for last 3 hours is this right/bad?)

And the reason why is because i was basically bored when i made the post and was curious if you could do it. I paid allot of money for my TiVo and console (i didn't get a discount on either one)


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

How does the Tivo receive the cable stations?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes you can. You just fake your Tivo into recording from a cable or satellite box.
You will need to split the Console video though, so you can actually play the game, as TiVo adds a delay that will make play hard.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If he splits the console video (one going to tivo, the other going to the monitor) why would there be a delay?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

JWThiers: I think he meant you would get delay if you didn't split it.

I use this "hack" to get HD channels from my cable box onto the tivo. The lag introduced makes using the cable box guide infuriating.


----------

